# Sponsorship for high school team



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi y'all! Been a while since I was on the boards here but found new life in fishing now. My son has been hammering me for a while and finally hit the right buttons. He joined a high school bass fishing league so I got my old Champion out and running. We start tournament fishing this weekend on Sam Rayburn and these tournaments follow closely with pro tournaments. 

The deal is, we are looking for sponsors for the kids. They will be getting "pro" tournament shirts and the more support we can get, the better the shirts will look. Our team, Shepherd ISD, is comprised of different levels of anglers. Some have fished in tournaments before and some are new to it. My son fished one tournament earlier this year in Arkansas and is hooked! Pun intended. 

Anyhow, not sure if this is allowed but anyone with ideas, suggestions or sponsorship opportunities, please message me. 

Thanks and FISH ON !!

Curtis


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I am a boat captain for my nephew's high school fishing team. We will be fishing the tournament at Rayburn this weekend as well. Our sponsors names will be on our jerseys. Its easy advertising for them. I don't think you will have a hard time getting sponsors if you go this route.


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> I am a boat captain for my nephew's high school fishing team. We will be fishing the tournament at Rayburn this weekend as well. Our sponsors names will be on our jerseys. Its easy advertising for them. I don't think you will have a hard time getting sponsors if you go this route.


This our first attempt at this. The boys are looking forward to it. So far though, I have gotten zero responses from tackle sponsors. Will keep on trying though! Good luck to y'all!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the first year that my nephew's high school has had a fishing club, so it is new to all of us as well. I don't think we have many tackle sponsors; it is primarily local industrial businesses. This whole thing is going to be interesting, especially since I fish strictly saltwater. It is going to be a learning experience for the 3 of us on my boat. Good luck to ya'll as well.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Pm sent.


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> This is the first year that my nephew's high school has had a fishing club, so it is new to all of us as well. I don't think we have many tackle sponsors; it is primarily local industrial businesses. This whole thing is going to be interesting, especially since I fish strictly saltwater. It is going to be a learning experience for the 3 of us on my boat. Good luck to ya'll as well.


that local business thing will hurt us. Shepherd is pretty small. Most businesses put out money for football and such but none have a clue what a bass team would be, lol.


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

This is my first year to help with it also, so I do not have much to info to pass along to you. We will be there Saturday also. Best advise I have is to look at the shirts the kids are wearing and see who they have a sponsorship with. Then find that boat captain or teacher and pick them for info.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

Rayburn will be buzzing with boats this Saturday. 361 teams will be fishing. I'll be captain of the boat for my son who is fishing on the Nederland Bass Team.. Good Luck and Be safe!!


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like a few from the board will be there. I'll be pulling an old Champion with www.outdoortexan.com on the side of it. If you see me, come say hi and tell me you're from 2cool.

Good luck to all, stay safe and FISH ON !!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

How did y'all do? My boys only weighed in 3 fish. Should have been 4, but when I went to measure one he flopped out of my hands right into the water. We caught probably 20 fish total. I didn't think it was too bad considering I had no clue where to fish, nor have I ever bass fished this time of the year.


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> How did y'all do? My boys only weighed in 3 fish. Should have been 4, but when I went to measure one he flopped out of my hands right into the water. We caught probably 20 fish total. I didn't think it was too bad considering I had no clue where to fish, nor have I ever bass fished this time of the year.


y'all did much better than my team. My son and his partner caught a mess of 12-13 1/2 " fish. Never could boat a keeper. But man. what a HUGE turnout!


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

My son caught few under size but no keepers. Looks like we need to get a lot more practice in before the next tournament in February.


----------

